# Stalking



## Nghi

How would one communicate the idea of stalking in Hungarian? Google Forditó says that it's called 'követ titokban', following in secret, but I was wondering if there was a more literal, maybe less idiomatic word for it.

Köszönöm!


----------



## Ateesh6800

This is one of those ideas that have not yet taken root in Hungary. I mean stalking is a crime that goes back to a very short history even in the US. "Zaklatás" means harrassment; you can use that solution if you add some extra information later (like following someone around). I'll keep my eyes and ears open to see if a proper translation has been found yet.


----------



## Zsanna

The _idea_ of stalking is expressed quite well by the expression given above. What did you mean by a "more literal" translation? 
(Don't forget that for a meaning in particular we need a context.)


----------



## Nghi

Na, I suppose I meant if there was a singular word for it, like just 'stalking' (kind of weird word, once I think about it) in English. A buddy of mine said that 'nyomoz utána' could also be used.
  I was thinking of (crazy) fans following performers around, finding where they live, etc. 
  If 'követ titokban' is fine, though, I can just use that.

Köszönöm!


----------



## Ateesh6800

OK. Are we talking about the scenario when an ex boyfriend follows his ex girlfriend around, this being a type of harassment that can get him to jail? Then this link is your friend: http://www.patent.org.hu/lep fenyegeto zaklatas.pdf
If it does not work, search Google for "stalking" AND "fenyegető zaklatás".

This is an idea well known in the US because of the media attention it gets. In Hungary, we're somewhat slower. My wife said stalking would be "zaklatás" in her personal vocabulary, even though it means any general type of harassment. The paper I gave the link for uses "fenyegető zaklatás" as a proposed translation for stalking, but it is more technical than everyday lingo (the reason, again, being that Hungarians are less aware of the stalking issue in general than US citizens and popular culture).

If you need more ideas, do a Google search on "stalking" and select Hungarian as the search language. You should be able to find more Hungarian sources that offer other Hungarian alternatives.

"Nyomoz utána" does not express all of the idea but of course it can be a form of harrassment/stalking (finding out where your ex wife dines etc.).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Do tell us if this is not the context you are interested in.

A.


----------



## Nghi

Very interesting! Thank you.
I think this should be fine.


----------



## Zsanna

Nghi said:


> ...I was thinking of (crazy) fans following performers around, finding where they live, etc.


 
The trouble is that even this way there are plenty of possibilities:
- loholnak (mindenfelé) utána (to describe a - mainly - visible thing, making these people look a bit ridiculous; otherwise used for a faithful, enthusiastic dog that follows the master everywhere)

- mindenütt/állandóan a nyomában vannak (to indicate that they don't leave him in peace)

- kísérik, mint az árnyék (not so much the crazy fans maybe because it is more subtle, can be closer to harassment but in a spooky way), etc.

Still, not a one word solution, though.


----------

